# Moro Fire Insert?



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm hoping somebody here knows what this is and whether it is safe to use. Calla and Lilly's adaptor asked us about it. I did a little research about the product and the its safety (including on here), and didn't get anything definitive. It is enclosed (no accidental flying into it) and the adaptor said that the reason she bought it was because there's no odor from the fire wood burning. 

Given our lack of knowledge about it, we recommended that she contact the manufacturer, but I thought I would ask here as well. From what I've read, if everything works properly, it should be safe. I also don't remember how close their cage is to it. Not the same room, but she has a fairly open floor plan on her first floor. She's already given up her scented soy candles and wearing perfume for Calla and Lilly, so she'll do what's right for them. 

You can take this as a general question about wood burning stoves and enclosed fire places where the budgie is protected from coming into contact with it and everything is well maintained.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are talking about an insert that goes into an open fireplace and effectively turns it into a slow combustion fire it should be fine. I have one in my new home and there is no way a bird inside the house can fly into it and then up the chimney. There is a small amount of smoke that will escape when you initially start the fire or are adding more wood, but that is minimal if the flue is clean. When I first moved in a few weeks ago I tried to start a fire and set off the smoke alarm a few times. I got someone round to clean out the chimney and found it was blocked by old bird nests. Once cleaned out it works beautifully.

Here is a picture of the one I have.

HeatCharm :: Product Detail


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wood burning stoves and enclosed wood burning fireplaces can be a problem if there is any type of backdraft which brings the smoke into the home.

Fireplaces in newer homes generally have a two chamber system where the fire and fumes/gases are enclosed. 
The fumes/gases are vented to the outside and optimally do not mix with the interior air. 
The fire chamber heats the air in the second chamber which is circulated in the house.

Older style fireplaces that just have one brick firebox and a chimney are inefficient as a source of heat and back-drafts are more likely.

I would also keep in mind that gas fireplaces (or those with added inserts) can present a problem if there is any leakage when the fireplace is turned on.
(I say this because my sister recently had a faulty connection in her gas fireplace. 
It was very apparent the gas was leaking into the house )

Ensuring the fireplace chimney is cleaned each year and there are no faulty connection when using a gas fireplace will go a long way in minimizing the risks.

*


----------

